# Unofficial Louisville thread for Canadians



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

HM
How did you make out at the dover rod and gun? Which did you enjoy more the shoot or the ride home!!!! Some of those shots were different. If you have to stand on a chair to shoot it gets ackward!!
DH1
(JEFF)


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

dh1 said:


> HM
> How did you make out at the dover rod and gun? Which did you enjoy more the shoot or the ride home!!!! Some of those shots were different. If you have to stand on a chair to shoot it gets ackward!!
> DH1
> (JEFF)


Shot a 300. I forgot add up the x's. The ride home wasn't great but not too bad. Some of the shot's were just stupid. I don't I should have to stand on a chair to make a shot


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Dover has got you down for a 272, is that the new math, something about flinging one into the wall or something


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Dover has got you down for a 272, is that the new math, something about flinging one into the wall or something


That's right I dumped one into the back wall, only after the arrow hit a branch on the way to the target. The math is always different in dover. I shot a 300. The last target was a 18 yard bionic bear with a 30 point bonus for hitting it. So some how if I didn't qualify for the bonus after I shot it and turned my score card then it would be a 270. Like I said before some of the shots were just stupid


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe bringing a knife (Martin) to a gunfight is just stupid????
hehehe


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*dover???*

i thought this was a louisville thread????


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Maybe bringing a knife (Martin) to a gunfight is just stupid????
> hehehe


I thought you were staying away, so you could practice on your shooting


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

dutchy said:


> i thought this was a louisville thread????


That's right. Who is going and how many staight arrows are you bringing


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??????*

any first round results yet or is there a web site so we can check out our local talent.......:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt is no longer a local.

As for me staying away, Matt only wishes..... buwahahahah.....


----------

